# Servus and Hello from Germany!



## prodyon (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi everone here on V.I. Control!  

I´m Dennis from Prodyon Software, and am developing Soundware and VST Plugins since 2004 now. Besides this i´m a musician and have worked on several tracks in the past and had a couple of releases as well.

Thought i´d say hello like everyone else does. Good to be here!


----------



## Jem7 (Feb 5, 2014)

Welcome here!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello , and a warm welcome from Australia . I say that almost literally since it's been so dame hot here


----------



## ProtectedRights (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi and welcome.

Prodyon, that name rings a bell. Wasn't there an out-of-business sale a while ago?


----------



## prodyon (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes, a while ago. It was a "cry for help" - but things are finally going WAY better and i finally decided that i can´t let die my "little baby"


----------

